# New George Bush book is $9.99



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Just checked Amazon and the new Decision Points book by George Bush is only $9.99. I was surprised given that so many new books are more. Nice..


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad to see this.  I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I pre-ordered it and then downloaded it yesterday.  There are two Kindle versions, although apparently the deluxe one only works on iPods/iPhones/iPads. It is 500 MB, and contains a lot of audio and video extras. I bought that one, too, as my daughters and I want to see the extras on our i* devices. I'm about to finish a J.D. Robb book today, and then I'm starting W's book. I've heard and seen him interviewed several times lately, and really want to read the book.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I usually don't buy this type of book because they always seemed boring to me.  However, I have seen several interviews with him regarding the book and it sounds facinating.  I will be buying it soon.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Not a fan of the man.  BUT, the way they included the "extras" in this book and for only $9.99 is a really good deal.  I may buy it just to show support for the format and that we want this type of content with non-fiction, and even some fiction.  At least I do.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I didnt mean  this  to turn into a political thread.. But whatever you think of his policies, I  think it  is  interesting to  understand  the  thought processes behind them..


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> I didnt mean this to turn into a political thread.. But whatever you think of his policies, I think it is interesting to understand the thought processes behind them..


That's why I didn't say anything regarding politics and also said I would buy it.  I do too like to understand the thought process behind political figures, dictators, murders, psycopaths, etc.... Psychology is a fascinating subject.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, I wish my dad had a Kindle (and I could afford to buy him one), because spending $25 for a hardback like Decision Points sure gets expensive.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Hang on, there is a kindle version and a "special" ibook version? Or does the kindle version suddenly do more stuff if it is loaded onto an iphone/ipad? I had pre-ordered it from amazon, so wasn't aware of any enhanced version. I don't read on my ipad so I doubt I'll change my mind, but it might get me to consider more before I pre-order (which is really pointless in a digitally distributed medium).


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> That's why I didn't say anything regarding politics and also said I would buy it.  I do too like to understand the thought process behind political figures, dictators, murders, psycopaths, etc.... Psychology is a fascinating subject.


That's a very nice way of saying what I was thinking, without saying it the way I was thinking it . . .

Unlike S. King's new book, though, I think I can force myself to wait a while to buy this one. I don't mind putting money into King's pocket, but I think we taxpayers have already paid more than enough to this 'author'.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I pre-ordered it and then downloaded it yesterday. There are two Kindle versions, although apparently the deluxe one only works on iPods/iPhones/iPads. It is 500 MB, and contains a lot of audio and video extras. I bought that one, too, as my daughters and I want to see the extras on our i* devices. I'm about to finish a J.D. Robb book today, and then I'm starting W's book. I've heard and seen him interviewed several times lately, and really want to read the book.


Thanks for the heads up on the deluxe version - my daughter said this morning she was thinking of getting the book; I just texted her & told her when she gets it to get that one. (We share an account.) Link to the deluxe edition (there's a trailer showing the extra features):


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

clawdia said:


> That's a very nice way of saying what I was thinking, without saying it the way I was thinking it . . .
> 
> Unlike S. King's new book, though, I think I can force myself to wait a while to buy this one. I don't mind putting money into King's pocket, but I think we taxpayers have already paid more than enough to this 'author'.


Oh, God .... here we go........


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Oh, God .... here we go........


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, we're not going there.

Folks, any comments seen as political or inflammatory on either side will either be edited or removed. Or could cause the thread to be locked.

Discussion of the book and its features and how well it's written, etc. are of course permitted!

Thanks,

Betsy
Book Corner Moderator


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Colbert read some from the book last evening. . .he read a passage near the end that I thought was brilliant -- something to the effect that Mr. Bush was walking his dog and the dog did his thing and he reflected that there he was, the former president of the US, with a plastic bag on his hand about to pick up the stuff he'd been trying to dodge for 8 years.  Shows the guy's got a sense of humor for sure!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Colbert read some from the book last evening. . .he read a passage near the end that I thought was brilliant -- something to the effect that Mr. Bush was walking his dog and the dog did his thing and he reflected that there he was, the former president of the US, with a plastic bag on his hand about to pick up the stuff he'd been trying to dodge for 8 years. Shows the guy's got a sense of humor for sure!


I like that....


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I  havent  read it  yet -- but he  said  in an  interview - that one of the things he remembered so well  was  how  angry the  Twin Tower rescuers were the day he  visited after  9/11 -  and  how he realized  how much they needed to hear the words he yelled back  to them.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Whether you love George Bush or hate George Bush, it'd be interesting to read about the presidency in his own words.

And I heard he actually takes a few shots at some of his fellow Republicans.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I got this message when I requested the sample:



> Your free sample will be sent automatically and wirelessly to your Kindle. You can go to your Kindle to start reading. If you like what you read, you can purchase the title directly from your Kindle.
> 
> *Downloading Kindle Editions with Audio/Video*
> Due to large file size, Kindle for iPad/iPhone/iPod touch requires WiFi to download this title. You will see your purchase on your home screen, but the download will not begin on these devices until they are connected to WiFi.


Is that true for the full book as well? (K1 here. No Wi-Fi.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing the 'plain' book can be delivered to any Kindle.

But it's understandable that they don't want to use the 3G network -- which they have to pay for even if we don't -- to deliver an especially large file -- which, of course, a file with extra audio or video content would have.


----------



## klep88 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just wanted to let anyone interested in this book know that I just purchased it, and it went through as free for me. Do not know if this is just a one time fluke, but it showed up as a discount/promotion in the order email. Let me know if it does that for anyone else!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you have any gift card balance?

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm guessing the 'plain' book can be delivered to any Kindle.
> 
> But it's understandable that they don't want to use the 3G network -- which they have to pay for even if we don't -- to deliver an especially large file -- which, of course, a file with extra audio or video content would have.


Can the book be added to your Kindle via USB though? If I can get it that way, it's no problem.

Edit: Just to clarify, I'm not even sure I _want_ it. The Sarah Palin book was a dreadful bore, and while the Ted Kennedy book was better, I never finished it because I was just all politicked out after the laborious Palin read. Note: This isn't a commentary on their politics, just the quality of the Palin book.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you have any gift card balance?
> 
> Betsy


I was wondering the same thing. I bought both versions of the Kindle books, and the email receipts that I received show the total for each book being $0.00. My daughter buys books using gift cards that my other daughter and I send to her, and the receipt shows that the money for the books came from gift certificates, making the total $0.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The kindle price of 9.99 reflects that the publisher (Crown) is a subsidiary of Random House, which is not a party to any agreement to set the price of ebooks.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

So was this book ghost written or co-authored?  I might have an interest if it's not augmented by someone else.  I don't like the concept of celebrities being able to sound literate if they aren't.  Maybe their writing style isn't wonderful, but I'd prefer their own words.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

klep88 said:


> Just wanted to let anyone interested in this book know that I just purchased it, and it went through as free for me. Do not know if this is just a one time fluke, but it showed up as a discount/promotion in the order email. Let me know if it does that for anyone else!


I preordered the regular Kindle version, which downloaded onto my K3 on 11/9, and charged $9.99, as expected. After reading this thread today, I downloaded the enhanced version onto my iPad (very nice with video clips, audio, extra photos, letters, etc.), for which I was billed $9.99, again, as expected. You either had a gift card, a balance owed, or a very fortunate billing glitch!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

For those who ordered both versions, you may want to get a refund on the regular version.  I just bought the deluxe version from my iPhone and I decided to try to download it on my Kindle.  It works just fine on the Kindle, you just get message whenever you're at a spot where there would be video that says "There is video content at this location that is not currently supported for your ereading device.  The caption for this content is displayed below."  So there's no reason to buy both versions, which is a relief to me because there was no way I was going to buy this book twice and I wasn't looking forward to having to read a 500 page book on my iPhone.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Oct 10, 2010)

Come on, whose the ghost-writer behind the smirk?


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm about 5% in and really enjoying it.  The President has a wicked sense of humor, very similar to mine.  I'm looking forward to digging in deeper, into the actual Presidency years, since right now the first chapter is about his younger years.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JimJ said:


> For those who ordered both versions, you may want to get a refund on the regular version. I just bought the deluxe version from my iPhone and I decided to try to download it on my Kindle. It works just fine on the Kindle, you just get message whenever you're at a spot where there would be video that says "There is video content at this location that is not currently supported for your ereading device. The caption for this content is displayed below." So there's no reason to buy both versions, which is a relief to me because there was no way I was going to buy this book twice and I wasn't looking forward to having to read a 500 page book on my iPhone.


Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

On the local news here in D/FW they said that Decision Points has a record amount of e-book sales, and is starting to outpace President Clinton's last book.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Indy said:


> So was this book ghost written or co-authored? I might have an interest if it's not augmented by someone else. I don't like the concept of celebrities being able to sound literate if they aren't. Maybe their writing style isn't wonderful, but I'd prefer their own words.


Did you just equate a presidential memoir to a celebrity tell-all?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> Did you just equate a presidential memoir to a celebrity tell-all?


Whether one equates them or not, the point is well taken. Let's not derail the discussion.

I too prefer books that are not ghost-written. I have seen reports in the press both that it was not ghost-written and that it was .  Here's a link to one credible report
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/us-politics/8119078/George-W-Bushs-memoirs-the-loyal-aide-who-ghost-wrote-Decision-Points.html

Note also that President Clinton has said it was a good read and gave a good insight into the office of the presidency. 
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/ondeadline/post/2010/11/clinton-bush-memoir-/1

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those interested:

Live, 4PM ET, George W Bush will discuss his memoir live from Miami-Dade college on CSPAN2 (BookTV).  It will later be available on CSPAN's website.

Betsy


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

I am about the 50% mark in the book and really enjoying it. Love the personalized side of things and from what he has written. Gives insight into his upbringing and values. More than anything, the book has made me want to go get Barbara Bush's book. He alludes to her sense of humor many times and she sounds like a kick-in-the-pants <_and boy do I sound dated when I say that_>. All in all, a good read.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Blanche said:


> I am about the 50% mark in the book and really enjoying it. Love the personalized side of things and from what he has written. Gives insight into his upbringing and values. More than anything, the book has made me want to go get Barbara Bush's book. He alludes to her sense of humor many times and she sounds like a kick-in-the-pants <_and boy do I sound dated when I say that_>. All in all, a good read.


I'm not quite as far into the book are you are, but I'm finding it to be a very good read. I have to admit that the "was it/wasn't it ghost-written" bothers me, as it implies that he couldn't have written the book by himself. I appreciate his candor in the book, as well as his self-deprecating humor. I feel as if he's a much-maligned man. Not trying to start anything at all, in fact, I don't want to see this thread become any more politicized than it already has been. I'll recommend his book to anyone who wants to know what makes the 43rd President of the United States tick.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> Just checked Amazon and the new book by George Bush is only $9.99. I was surprised given that so many new books are more. Nice..


First of all, I find it very annoying how quickly people seem to have gotten used to the outrageous recent "New Release" prices, suddenly making this supposedly typical price point "a great deal"!

Now I was never a GWB fan, but out of curiosity I downloaded the sample, which opens with his recollections of 9/11, and I can't really say I enjoyed it, because I bawled through most of it like a big cheesy baby 

It definitely seems interesting though, and I will probably purchase it even though I just downloaded two library books on my nook that I'm already on the clock to get through 

Just wanted to toss out there that it's interesting from a historical perspective, and certainly not just for GWB fans.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

AmberLi said:


> First of all, I find it very annoying how quickly people seem to have gotten used to the outrageous recent "New Release" prices, suddenly making this supposedly typical price point "a great deal"!
> 
> Now I was never a GWB fan, but out of curiosity I downloaded the sample, which opens with his recollections of 9/11, and I can't really say I enjoyed it, because I bawled through most of it like a big cheesy baby
> 
> ...


When I got my first Kindle, Amazon said that any book on the NYT bestseller list would sell for $9.99, which, to me, was a good deal, as I would buy books that I wanted to read in hardback for considerably more than that. (I think that's what the pricing was then. It may have been $9.99 or less.) Once publishers started getting greedy, some prices have gone up. I love being able to buy books at $9.99 or less and then read them at the same time that daughters do. (We share an account, and we couldn't share a paper book in the same way, of course.) The price of both versions of President Bush's book is $9.99, so it fits the original price.

That's interesting about your sample starting with 9/11. The book starts with his account of giving up alcohol. I thought that all samples started at the beginning of books. Learned something new today.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Did you just equate a presidential memoir to a celebrity tell-all?


Sorry it took me a while to reply; the cat peed in the computer room. Anyhow, yes I did. Because he's famous. I don't automatically assume that anyone famous, nowadays, has the ability to write well.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Indy said:


> Sorry it took me a while to reply; the cat peed in the computer room. Anyhow, yes I did. Because he's famous. I don't automatically assume that anyone famous, nowadays, has the ability to write well.


What does it take to prove to you that someone can write well? Given the nature of a ghost writer, how do we ever know if the author actually wrote his/her own autobiography or memoirs? It seems a bit judgmental to assume that someone who is famous can't write well. He is, after all, a graduate of Yale (history degree) and has an MBA from Harvard. (If you were to read the book, you would learn a bit about his years in boarding school and at Yale and Harvard.)

I've watched nearly all of his interviews, and have found his answers to serious questions to be well-stated, introspective, and, yes, often in the forms of compound and complex sentences.  I have heard him talk about how the writing process was somewhat cathartic for him, a point upon which he has elaborated in a couple of interviews. (It also gave him something constructive to do with his new-found freedom.) I find it to be reasonable to believe that he wrote his book. However, I don't really care if he did, as I am finding it to be a very interesting book.

Just my 2 cents. I certainly don't want to start an argument, but it seems that another point of view is often a good thing.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The writer of _Decision Points_ was in fact a Yale graduate, but it was assuredly was _not_ George W. Bush. It was 28-year-old former Bush speech writer Christopher Michel.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> The writer of _Decision Points_ was in fact a Yale graduate, but it was assuredly was _not_ George W. Bush. It was 28-year-old former Bush speech writer Christopher Michel.


I read an article from the UK stating that, but haven't seen anything that I'd consider to be official. It doesn't really matter to me anyway. It's still a good book, in my opinion.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> When I got my first Kindle, Amazon said that any book on the NYT bestseller list would sell for $9.99, which, to me, was a good deal, as I would buy books that I wanted to read in hardback for considerably more than that. (I think that's what the pricing was then. It may have been $9.99 or less.)


Actually it was NYT bestsellers for $9.99 unless priced otherwise. Always was. Most were $9.99 or less, but even before the agency model, some were more than $9.99.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Actually it was NYT bestsellers for $9.99 unless priced otherwise. Always was. Most were $9.99 or less, but even before the agency model, some were more than $9.99.


I didn't realize that. I guess I was so thrilled to have my Kindle that I didn't notice the higher priced books.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

To me the fact that there is a ghost writer is immaterial. This is a PRESIDENTAL MEMOIR, a document that could be read and analysed for centuries. The actual writing ability of the president is irrelevant, what is important is how well the writing team can craft an interesting, factual, and engaging narrative covering the presidental years. I'm a few chapters in and so far the writing style is consistent, the insights feel genuine, and the writing pacing is excellent. It reads much like how I've heard Bush is in person; empathetic, intelligent, and witty. I think a lot of folks only see Bush giving speeches, where his diction and charisma are definitely not at their best. I also approve of the format they used, discussing key decision points, versus some of the other formats for these kinds of books.

Compare that to a celebrity tell-all, where the reader really just wants more of whatever the celeb is peddling, and consistency, accuracy, and historical legacy are very secondary to furthering the celebs own mystique and fan-service. I read Bruce Campbells "If Chins could Kill..." not to get precise recollections of the making of Evil Dead, but rather to feel like I was palling around with BC over some beers. He didn't NEED to write that book, so if his skill as a writer were not up to snuff then oh well, the book doesn't need to exist. So maybe I would be disappointed if it was ghost written. But a president NEEDS to put out their memoirs, so a ghost writer not only speeds up the process but can add a layer of quality appropriate to the subject matter. I gotta think the book was written after numerous discussions, transcribed conversations, and extensive review by Bush, so even if he didn't type every word the tone, emotion, and language used are his.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> To me the fact that there is a ghost writer is immaterial. This is a PRESIDENTAL MEMOIR, a document that could be read and analysed for centuries. The actual writing ability of the president is irrelevant, what is important is how well the writing team can craft an interesting, factual, and engaging narrative covering the presidental years. I'm a few chapters in and so far the writing style is consistent, the insights feel genuine, and the writing pacing is excellent. It reads much like how I've heard Bush is in person; empathetic, intelligent, and witty. I think a lot of folks only see Bush giving speeches, where his diction and charisma are definitely not at their best. I also approve of the format they used, discussing key decision points, versus some of the other formats for these kinds of books.
> 
> Compare that to a celebrity tell-all, where the reader really just wants more of whatever the celeb is peddling, and consistency, accuracy, and historical legacy are very secondary to furthering the celebs own mystique and fan-service. I read Bruce Campbells "If Chins could Kill..." not to get precise recollections of the making of Evil Dead, but rather to feel like I was palling around with BC over some beers. He didn't NEED to write that book, so if his skill as a writer were not up to snuff then oh well, the book doesn't need to exist. So maybe I would be disappointed if it was ghost written. But a president NEEDS to put out their memoirs, so a ghost writer not only speeds up the process but can add a layer of quality appropriate to the subject matter. I gotta think the book was written after numerous discussions, transcribed conversations, and extensive review by Bush, so even if he didn't type every word the tone, emotion, and language used are his.


Well put, Jason. I am having the same reaction to the book as I am reading it.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> To me the fact that there is a ghost writer is immaterial. This is a PRESIDENTAL MEMOIR, a document that could be read and analysed for centuries. The actual writing ability of the president is irrelevant, what is important is how well the writing team can craft an interesting, factual, and engaging narrative covering the presidental years. I'm a few chapters in and so far the writing style is consistent, the insights feel genuine, and the writing pacing is excellent. It reads much like how I've heard Bush is in person; empathetic, intelligent, and witty. *I think a lot of folks only see Bush giving speeches, where his diction and charisma are definitely not at their best.* I also approve of the format they used, discussing key decision points, versus some of the other formats for these kinds of books.
> 
> Compare that to a celebrity tell-all, where the reader really just wants more of whatever the celeb is peddling, and consistency, accuracy, and historical legacy are very secondary to furthering the celebs own mystique and fan-service. I read Bruce Campbells "If Chins could Kill..." not to get precise recollections of the making of Evil Dead, but rather to feel like I was palling around with BC over some beers. He didn't NEED to write that book, so if his skill as a writer were not up to snuff then oh well, the book doesn't need to exist. So maybe I would be disappointed if it was ghost written. But a president NEEDS to put out their memoirs, so a ghost writer not only speeds up the process but can add a layer of quality appropriate to the subject matter. I gotta think the book was written after numerous discussions, transcribed conversations, and extensive review by Bush, so even if he didn't type every word the tone, emotion, and language used are his.


(bolded for relevance)

Jason, one of the great things, in my opinion, is how GWB not only realizes that his speech-giving abilities leave a lot to be desired, but he rips humorously on himself for it. I'm only about 30% in (wept my way through the 9/11 chapter) but I'm finding the book very engaging and honest.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> (bolded for relevance)
> 
> Jason, one of the great things, in my opinion, is how GWB not only realizes that his speech-giving abilities leave a lot to be desired, but he rips humorously on himself for it. I'm only about 30% in (wept my way through the 9/11 chapter) but I'm finding the book very engaging and honest.


Same here.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

After finding out about the deluxe edition I sent an email to Amazon Kindle support asking about an exchange. They said I can't exchange it, but if I buy the deluxe edition and send another email then they'll refund the original purchase. So I downloaded the deluxe edition, then started downloading it to my Ipod. I sent an email to Amazon, including a copy of the original email telling me what to do. I got a response back almost immediately saying the money would be refunded and please remove the copy from my Kindle. So I went to remove the book from my Kindle - only it was already gone! And, to make it worse, they took the wrong one. I again had the original version and the deluxe edition was gone. I checked my Ipod and saw the download had failed. I went to the Manage Your Kindle page and all I had was the original version - no deluxe edition. I called Kindle CS and explained what happened. I was told to buy the book AGAIN (third purchase!) and he would make sure I got refunded for the other two copies within the next few days. This time the download wouldn't work - but then the original version was also stripped from my Kindle while I was on the phone with CS!! Now I've purchased the book 3 times and don't have a single copy! Finally the CS person had to "push" the book to my Kindle and the download finally worked. After all that mess I re-downloaded the book to my Ipod. When the download finished I wanted to check out some of the video. What do I get? An error message saying this format is not supported!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like screaming!!


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, that's a good price.  I am not usually a biography/autobiography fan but I'm going to read this one I think.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I purchased the enhanced version of this book because I wanted to see what an "enhanced" version was all about.  My kindle app is now crashing my iPad.  I will pretend I don't see the irony in Bush' book crashing my iPad.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> I purchased the enhanced version of this book because I wanted to see what an "enhanced" version was all about. My kindle app is now crashing my iPad. I will pretend I don't see the irony in Bush' book crashing my iPad.


Makes one wonder if we couldn't merge this thread with, _Books with a not so happy ending . . ._ 

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I figured the videos from the Deluxe Version would be a given on the Kindle for PC app, but no go.

And they obviously won't play on a real Kindle.

So which devices actually support these vids? Seems even the iPod won't play them, as evidenced by one of the posts above.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I purchased the enhanced version of this book because I wanted to see what an "enhanced" version was all about. My kindle app is now crashing my iPad. I will pretend I don't see the irony in Bush' book crashing my iPad.


Have you rebooted your ipad? I hear that can fix various app crashing issues.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

CS said:


> I figured the videos from the Deluxe Version would be a given on the Kindle for PC app, but no go.
> 
> And they obviously won't play on a real Kindle.
> 
> So which devices actually support these vids? Seems even the iPod won't play them, as evidenced by one of the posts above.


The iPhone, iPod, and iPod are all supposed to play it. I haven't tried it on either my iPhone or my iPad today, but will give it a try to see what happens. I hope it works because I really want to access those special features.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> I figured the videos from the Deluxe Version would be a given on the Kindle for PC app, but no go.
> 
> And they obviously won't play on a real Kindle.
> 
> So which devices actually support these vids? Seems even the iPod won't play them, as evidenced by one of the posts above.


From the book's page on Amazon:
"Kindle edition with Audio/Video titles are only available for iPads, iPhones, and iPod Touch devices."


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have tried the deluxe version of the book on both my iPhone and my iPad, and both work great.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I have tried the deluxe version of the book on both my iPhone and my iPad, and both work great.


I don't have an iPad. I have an Ipod Touch and - per Amazon support - this is supposed to work, but so far I've had no luck. There's an open CS ticket on this and I'm still waiting for them to call me back. I spoke to them again last night but they still didn't have an answer for me. I have an older Ipod Touch and I thought maybe that was the problem, but they said it should work. Guess I'll just have to wait and see what they tell me.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> Have you rebooted your ipad? I hear that can fix various app crashing issues.


I had to do more than reboot, I had to restore it. It wouldnt even back up prior to restoring so I lost all my recent purchases. I then had to call Apple and ask them to allow me to redownload everything since 10-17. Fun, fun, fun.

No more Bush for me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You can watch him on youtube.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> You can watch him on youtube.


I watched him on the Tonight Show, and liked Jay's attitude toward him, as well as the audience's responses. My family and I are going to see him at a book signing on Monday. My husband looks a lot like him, and we are hoping to get seats near the front. (My husband has had requests from people asking him if they could have their pictures taken with him because he looks so much like a slightly younger President Bush.)


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I watched him on the Tonight Show, and liked Jay's attitude toward him, as well as the audience's responses. My family and I are going to see him at a book signing on Monday. My husband looks a lot like him, and we are hoping to get seats near the front. (My husband has had requests from people asking him if they could have their pictures taken with him because he looks so much like a slightly younger President Bush.)


My husband and I watched it last night as well and really enjoyed the whole interview. I had no idea he was so funny. In fact because of that interview I would buy the book.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> My husband and I watched it last night as well and really enjoyed the whole interview. I had no idea he was so funny. In fact because of that interview I would buy the book.


I love his self-deprecating humor. (Did you like the line about how surprised some people were to find that he could sing AND that he went to Yale?)  I'm a fan of his, as you can probably tell.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I love his self-deprecating humor. (Did you like the line about how surprised some people were to find that he could sing AND that he went to Yale?)  I'm a fan of his, as you can probably tell.


Yes and I loved where they showed the clip of him in China and he couldn't exit the building and he made fun of himself saying that was a man without an exit strategy.

I have always really liked and respected him.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> Yes and I loved where they showed the clip of him in China and he couldn't exit the building and he made fun of himself saying that was a man without an exit strategy.
> 
> I have always really liked and respected him.


That was great, too. Loved when he described his mom as "a piece of work," shortly after having said that he has his dad's eyes and his mom's mouth.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hgX-r9YVDBcNloF_G0ARscm7FTYw?docId=590c8ef5be794bbf9c2bd4f8799d7bfc

I thought a few of you'd be interested in the latest stats
To sum up.... a million hard cover sales and 135,000 e-book sales To date, of course.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

brickwallwriter said:


> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hgX-r9YVDBcNloF_G0ARscm7FTYw?docId=590c8ef5be794bbf9c2bd4f8799d7bfc
> 
> I thought a few of you'd be interested in the latest stats
> To sum up.... a million hard cover sales and 135,000 e-book sales To date, of course.


My husband, daughters, and I had the privilege of seeing President Bush at the Unity Temple on the Plaza in Kansas City last Monday night. All 1,300 of us in attendance received signed copies of the book, and got to listen to him speak extemporaneously for an hour. He spoke to us from the heart, as if he were sitting in one of our living rooms, talking to 1,300 of his closest friends.  I heard people as they were leaving the event, and a few said that they hadn't always been much of a fan of his, but that they were moved and impressed by him after having heard and seen him.

Those of you who love to read (nearly all of us, I assume) might find this interesting. He said that he watches hardly any television because he much prefers to read. He said that he considers Lincoln to have been the best President, and read 12 biographies about him while in the White House. He loves history, and his favorite books deal with history. (He used his self-deprecating humor to say that he realizes that his reading habits might come as a shock to those detractors who wonder IF her can read, rather than how much he reads and what he reads.) He also said that he knows there are many people who didn't like him as President, nor will they now (and they don't agree with his decisions), but he doesn't care about that. He made decisions with a lot of thought, deliberation, and input from his trusted advisors, and did what he thought was right. (He said that there were things that he would do differently, such as the "Mission accomplished" statement, or the response to Katrina, and for those things he takes complete responsibility.)

The evening spent listening to him is one that my family and I will remember for years to come. Now, I have 3 copies of his book, my signed one, the Kindle version, and the deluxe Kindle edition for my iPad and 
iPhone.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow Cindy, I'm jealous.  That must have been amazing.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

dnagirl said:


> Wow Cindy, I'm jealous. That must have been amazing.


It was! He was very articulate, yet very down to earth. My family and I, as well as many around us, said that we could have sat there for hours listening to him. He projects humility, thoughtfulness, appreciation, and, yes, intelligence. His faith is very important to him, as is his family and his love of country, all of which make me admire him greatly.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I heard people as they were leaving the event, and a few said that they hadn't always been much of a fan of his, but that they were moved and impressed by him after having heard and seen him.


You know, I think that's true of a lot of politicians - there've been a couple who've been a total surprise to my husband and/or I when we actually saw them in person. One was Bob Dole - he always seemed so dour and humorless when you'd see him on the news - we saw him at a small local event when we lived in Oklahoma and were blown away by how different he was at that type of venue as opposed to seeing sound bites on the news.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Good or Bad in your opinion?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't read it yet, though I have it.

Just FYI, here's a thread from November that gives some opinions you might find interesting; mostly favorable no matter their leanings.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41903.0.html


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

The book is well-written and full of information and anecdotes from his term of office.  However, it will be judged primarily along partisan lines, conservatives liking it and liberals hating it.  A poor way to rate a book on content.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't read it yet, but my daughter has and she really liked it.


----------

